# New puppy is home, photos & question



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

WOW what a day! Today we picked up Gucci the new blue and tan smooth coat pup! We done 6 hours driving in total and I'm completely exhausted. 
We set off early morning and once we got there signed contracts collected pedigree etc and then drove home with our new baby.
She is a star! So cute I love her to pieces. Millie also loves her it's been great watching them play with each other and sus eachother out. 
Millie just wanted to play with her all day she was so excited, but Gucci was a little stand offish with her and was putting millie in her place!
She is tiny, I weighed her earlier and she was 20 ounces and she is ten weeks old in two days meaning she is charted to be just over 3 lbs. Which is the same as millie. 
I gave them both a nice bath as I got some lush new puppy shampoo, Now they both smell nice. 
They have been really good girls when it comes to sharing they have been sharing everything toys, food and drink so I'm pleased about this.
Earlier on they were playing tug of war with a rope toy and I was surprised how strong Gucci was as she won millie a few times aha!
It's 10pm so I've just came upstairs with them and put them into their cages in their room. Gucci has two heatable teddy bears and a hot water bottle for comfort so hopefully she won't feel lonely. She isn't whimpering at the moment so hopefully that won't change!
Below is some photos from today and I also included some from yesterday. We took millie on a lovely walk the weather was great for once! 


In your past experience..when training a new puppy to become house trained do you use puppy pads?
It's just I used them with millie and they worked great it's just I'm worried if millie realises Gucci is using them will she start doing her business on them too instead of going outdoors like she does at the moment?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Awwwwwwww she's super duper cute!!!! Glad Mills loves her!
She looks like a wee star. She's the same weight as Neevs was around that age god knows what she is now as she will eat anything she can get :laughing5: Her and millie look like little twins though you'd think millie was her mummy!

You'll love having two ! When is it Pixie is home? And a 6 hour drive would be exhausting! I hate even driving to my parents and thats only 30 minutes away ha. Keep more piccies coming!!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Awwwwwwww she's super duper cute!!!! Glad Mills loves her!
> She looks like a wee star. She's the same weight as Neevs was around that age god knows what she is now as she will eat anything she can get :laughing5: Her and millie look like little twins though you'd think millie was her mummy!
> 
> You'll love having two ! When is it Pixie is home? And a 6 hour drive would be exhausting! I hate even driving to my parents and thats only 30 minutes away ha. Keep more piccies coming!!!



I was surprised millie wasn't the one being stand offish! I think Gucci is like that because she used to living in a pack and having to stand up for herself whereas millie is just used to getting her own way without trying. 
Hows neevas puppy classes going? I think I might find some for Gucci.
I know I keep calling her 'twin mills' pixie is home on the 26th, so in about two weeks time. I am praying they all get along its going to be mayhem with three! i have taken loads of snaps i will post some more soon!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I was surprised millie wasn't the one being stand offish! I think Gucci is like that because she used to living in a pack and having to stand up for herself whereas millie is just used to getting her own way without trying.
> Hows neevas puppy classes going? I think I might find some for Gucci.
> I know I keep calling her 'twin mills' pixie is home on the 26th, so in about two weeks time. I am praying they all get along its going to be mayhem with three! i have taken loads of snaps i will post some more soon!


Exact same as Neevs she was from a breeder who had so many doggies so when she arrived here she was hiding her toys and food from pabs! She starts her intermediate classes on the 22nd once she passes that then advanced then maybe I'll think about doing the therapy dog route as the trainers think she would be perfect as she's really friendly and listens so well to instructions so I'm pumped about that! Hahaha you're a mad woman your house will be redecorated by the time they're all outta puppyhood :laughing5: So glad though you've got Mills 2 new friends its so rewarding!! We totally will have to have a chi meet up! P.S I love your toe nail polish its such a nice colour!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Exact same as Neevs she was from a breeder who had so many doggies so when she arrived here she was hiding her toys and food from pabs! She starts her intermediate classes on the 22nd once she passes that then advanced then maybe I'll think about doing the therapy dog route as the trainers think she would be perfect as she's really friendly and listens so well to instructions so I'm pumped about that! Hahaha you're a mad woman your house will be redecorated by the time they're all outta puppyhood :laughing5: So glad though you've got Mills 2 new friends its so rewarding!! We totally will have to have a chi meet up! P.S I love your toe nail polish its such a nice colour!


ooo check neeva out! that's impressive  shes doing amazing, i bet you are so proud! have you not thought about showing her or Pablo? i think it would be a great experience even to just see what it was like. I know I am crazy its like an addiction though like there was one unsold pup left in the litter today and Curtis was like ''you can get it if you want it you know'' and i actually thought about it for a second then realised i cannot have three pups AND mills it would be too much. Then again next month i will probably find another one knowing me haha! it will be really rewarding watching them grow up together i would also love to breed so i think this would be a lovely experience. 
Caitlin we defo do! Are you quite far up in Scotland or near the bottom? cause we could meet in the middle and have a chi day  and thankyou its just a UV gel polish, i usually have pink but thought id have a change for once. im having a break from having my acrylics on my fingernails at the moment and its driving me insane i hate having short nails!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Photo of Gucci I forgot to post,


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

*New puppy is home, photos &amp; question*

She's very pretty! Glad her and Millie are hitting it off well already. I think it's fine to pad train her when you guys are inside. Then you can teach her outdoors when you are out.


----------



## BasketMichele (Sep 9, 2014)

Oh, she is so cute and tiny. Glad to hear Gucci and Millie seem to be getting along right from the start. Seeing all these pics of Neeva and now Gucci is really making me want another chi puppy. I have to keep reminding myself of all my reasons why I've always been a two dog household.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

She is a cutie pie and the two of them look a lot alike!!!! I'm just curious, what is the white stuff in the food bowl?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

OMG she is so cute, I love her! I do have a soft spot for blues. Looking forward to lots of pics. When is Pixie joining the family?


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

She's so very cute. We'll have to learn how to tell her & Miklie apart in photos once she gets older, they look so similar. Have fun with her, she is lucky to have joined your family.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

She is really adorable. Just a side note, the pictures look as if her nails are really long. To avoid eye scratches, please use clippers to get just the tips off. Millie will thank you!


----------



## babbooska (May 15, 2015)

OMG SOOOOOOO CUTE!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> She's very pretty! Glad her and Millie are hitting it off well already. I think it's fine to pad train her when you guys are inside. Then you can teach her outdoors when you are out.


Thankyou meoshia! They are, it's just Gucci is feisty with millie but I suppose this is understandable considering millie won't Leave her alone for over two seconds! Thankyou for the advice I will take it on board, going to use puppy pads. I had them out for her yesterday and it worked well


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

BasketMichele said:


> Oh, she is so cute and tiny. Glad to hear Gucci and Millie seem to be getting along right from the start. Seeing all these pics of Neeva and now Gucci is really making me want another chi puppy. I have to keep reminding myself of all my reasons why I've always been a two dog household.


I know she's adorable, all se wants is cuddles and kisses! She's so lovable!
I'm glad they're getting along too and haha I'm not surprised! It was this forum that made me get my second two! It's like a crazy addiction, weigh use the pros and cons I bet you will find an excuse to get another


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Jayda said:


> She is a cutie pie and the two of them look a lot alike!!!! I'm just curious, what is the white stuff in the food bowl?


I know little twins bless them, and it's just puppy milk  they love it!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> OMG she is so cute, I love her! I do have a soft spot for blues. Looking forward to lots of pics. When is Pixie joining the family?


Aww Thankyou! Me too blues are gorgeous, I really want a long coat blue but I can't find one  there will be loads of photos and pixie is owing how on the 26th which is about two weeks time I'm so excited for my little bat


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> She's so very cute. We'll have to learn how to tell her & Miklie apart in photos once she gets older, they look so similar. Have fun with her, she is lucky to have joined your family.


Thankyou isn't she beautiful, ah show me miklie I would love to see  I certainly will have lots of fun there's never a moment of boredom in this house when these two are running around! That way a lovely thing to say sweetie thank you!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> She is really adorable. Just a side note, the pictures look as if her nails are really long. To avoid eye scratches, please use clippers to get just the tips off. Millie will thank you!


Thankyou hunny! It's so funny you say that because my hubby literally just said we need to cut her nails! I'm going to do it now  thanks again!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

babbooska said:


> OMG SOOOOOOO CUTE!!! Congrats!


Thankyou


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg she's absolutely adorable!! What a tiny little thing! It's so nice that her and Millie are playing and getting along already too.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou isn't she beautiful, ah show me miklie I would love to see  I certainly will have lots of fun there's never a moment of boredom in this house when these two are running around! That way a lovely thing to say sweetie thank you!


Sorry that was a typo coz I was using my phone. I meant that her & Millie will look very similar once she's grown up.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, Gucci is so beautiful !!! Congrats, i'm so happy for you and I cant wait till you get Pixie !!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Omg she's absolutely adorable!! What a tiny little thing! It's so nice that her and Millie are playing and getting along already too.


She's a little doll, today has been such a good day! Even though I'm really tired.
I've never saw millie this happy I'm so pleased I decided to get another one!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Kismet said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou isn't she beautiful, ah show me miklie I would love to see
> ...


Ah I see!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> awww, Gucci is so beautiful !!! Congrats, i'm so happy for you and I cant wait till you get Pixie !!!


Thank you, the amount of photos I've taken is ridiculous! I'm looking forward to when she's had her second injection so I can take her out  and I know only two weeks for pixie!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou meoshia! They are, it's just Gucci is feisty with millie but I suppose this is understandable considering millie won't Leave her alone for over two seconds! Thankyou for the advice I will take it on board, going to use puppy pads. I had them out for her yesterday and it worked well



Awe Millie is excited to have a playmate. Did at least get some sleep? How are the girls getting along today?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou meoshia! They are, it's just Gucci is feisty with millie but I suppose this is understandable considering millie won't Leave her alone for over two seconds! Thankyou for the advice I will take it on board, going to use puppy pads. I had them out for her yesterday and it worked well
> ...


Me and Curtis just cuddled up and had a nap on the sofa whilst the dogs lay at our feet and slept so that was nice I feel better now I've woke up. They're getting on great Gucci gets annoyed at millie sometimes though haha because millie won't leave her be. Gucci's favourite thing is her heat up monkey she absolutely loves it!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh my, she is just so sweet and adorable! They look perfect together! We always use potty pads, especially with training, but our just use them all the time. It might be harder if you plan to transition them to outside? I am not sure. These dogs are so smart though, I'm sure she will get it! I also found that training Bentley was much easier because we already had Beverly and he does everything she does. Congrats on your sweet little pup!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh my, she is just so sweet and adorable! They look perfect together! We always use potty pads, especially with training, but our just use them all the time. It might be harder if you plan to transition them to outside? I am not sure. These dogs are so smart though, I'm sure she will get it! I also found that training Bentley was much easier because we already had Beverly and he does everything she does. Congrats on your sweet little pup!


Isn't it so sweet when they copy off eachother! When Millie goes outside Gucci is following her so that helps because she's went potty a few times in the garden (it is just a pen I have outside for whilst she's a pup) and Thankyou!
I'm just so happy I made the decision to get her millie seems like a different dog so much happier!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

How're things today with them? Is Millie still obsessed lol ? When can Gucci get out to see the big wide world?


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> How're things today with them? Is Millie still obsessed lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great Caitlin! So happy with them we've had a great day. Millie isn't as obsessed as she was yesterday but she still won't leave her be haha. she gets her second injection in two weeks  so not too long.
She's been practicing walking on a lead round the house so cute!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Cait93x said:
> 
> 
> > How're things today with them? Is Millie still obsessed lol
> ...


Aww that's fab!!! So glad it's going well  it's actually quite easy with two they keep each other occupied, I get more done throughout the day now I don't need to worry about them! Are you using a collar or harness with her? You'll be so excited for when she can get out! Me and john when we got Neeva I would carry her everywhere and john would walk pablo so she got used to traffic and people  we are just back from a nature walk and we seen a castle too the dogs loved it but they love getting as dirty as possible!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Cait93x said:
> ...


Just a little harness, it's just a temporary one it's actually one for a hamster because dog ones don't fit her yet. I bet it was lush I am going to take millie out soon and Curtis is going to stay in and watch Gucci. How's Pablo and Neeva now Still redecorating haha!?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Ferret harnesses fit really tiny chi's just fine. I have one for my little one when she was a baby, and I can't believe it really fit her. It is a small or extra small. Sold in the ferret department at PetSmart.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

susan davis said:


> Ferret harnesses fit really tiny chi's just fine. I have one for my little one when she was a baby, and I can't believe it really fit her. It is a small or extra small. Sold in the ferret department at PetSmart.


Yeah they are great! I was looking for a puppy one but hers is slack and I would like to think it could slip off or cause uncomfort so that's why I got the hamster/ferret one


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! Looks like they are getting along great!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations, she is adorable. I think you will find it easier to have multiples! You don't have to keep them occupied. Enjoy every second.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Adorable! Looks like they are getting along great!


Yep they are and Thankyou!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Congratulations, she is adorable. I think you will find it easier to have multiples! You don't have to keep them occupied. Enjoy every second.


Absolutely agree with you its a lot easier in terms of having to entertain them. Millie used to get bored but now she's always playing it's great. I will enjoy it, I know how fast she will grow up just like my mills did the time flies!


----------



## Piddle Place (Mar 26, 2014)

*What at cutie*



Jessicashield said:


>



Thank you for sharing, your photos sure made me smile.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Piddleplace said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You are welcome!


----------

